# Romanian Humour



## Andy HB (Oct 25, 2016)

Some of you may be aware that I have embraced all things European by marrying a Romanian. Well, that's not strictly true, I embrace my wife only. Anyway, she's dual nationality being both British (before she married me, much to the appreciation of one of my sisters) and Romanian.

Anyway, she keeps telling me awful Romanian jokes which don't translate well and so it has become my raison d'etre to seek out funny Romanian jokes. The Ceausescu era providing much of what tickles me (especially being something of a darker nature).

So, enough of this preamble .... on to some jokes .....


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 25, 2016)

Q. What did Romanians use to light their houses before candles?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
A. Electricity.


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 25, 2016)

A big cataclysm in Romania results in 100,000 people losing their lives. Europe springs into action to offer aid:

France: 100 tons of clothes
England: 1 million pounds
Germany: 1000 tons of medicines
Austria: 10 tons of food
Italy: 100,000 Romanians


----------



## Lilian (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## mikeyB (Oct 26, 2016)

Q How do you spot a Romanian aeroplane?

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

A. It's got hair under the wings


----------



## trophywench (Oct 26, 2016)

That was a very old joke Mikey - and it was 'How do you spot an Alitalia jet if you can't read?'  LOL


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 26, 2016)

I know it was old. When I first heard it it was a Polish aeroplane, and they didn't have many jets in those days! Freeform racial insults, eh?


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 26, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> I know it was old. When I first heard it it was a Polish aeroplane, and they didn't have many jets in those days! Freeform racial insults, eh?



Yep seems that you're freer with those than the contents of your wallet (employing an alternative racial insult for good measure!).


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 26, 2016)

Anyway, moving on, here's another ...

_A citizen said the chief of the Communist Party is an idiot. For saying this, the citizen was sentenced to spend 25 years and 3 months in prison. Everybody was wondering why 25 years and 3 months. In the end, they find out the answer: 3 months for insulting a citizen of the Socialist Republic of Romania; 25 years for revealing a state secret._


----------

